# Max size Hard Drive for Series2? Humax?



## JoeTrojan (Dec 28, 2001)

I upgraded my series 1 with 2 80gB drives (way back when that was montrous).

I upgraded my DirecTiVo with 2 120 gB drives when that was the biggest TiVo's could support.

Now I am seeing Hinsdale selling 160Gb and bigger drives. Is there something new about the New Tivo's that let them recognize more that 127Gb (or whatever size it was)?

I have an early model Series 2 (actually my friends do) that I want to upgrade...and would love to also upgrade my Humax DVD-R unit.

Any limitations on drive size for either??

Thanks


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

nope!


----------



## JoeTrojan (Dec 28, 2001)

Is there a different "How to" FAQ that discusses the new (un)limitations?

Is teh new Hinsdale CD all I need?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is no FAQ I know of.

Basically and TiVo with a service number beginning with 5 or higher has "hardware" LBA48 (at the prom level), and any software versions 5 or higher have LBA48 "software" at the kernel level.

Any drive with a nominal capacity above 274GB + original capacity requires larger allocation blocks, which you invoke with the -r4 option when you expand.

You also need a larger swap.


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

classicsat said:


> T
> 
> Basically and TiVo with a service number beginning with 5 or higher has "hardware" LBA48 (at the prom level), and any software versions 5 or higher have LBA48 "software" at the kernel level.
> 
> ...


My TiVo service number is 240-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx and my software version is 7.2.1
I currently have two 120gb drives in, but want to swap for two 300gb+ drives.
Since my service number starts with a 2, not a 5, will it work?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

classicsat said:


> any software versions 5 or higher have LBA48 "software" at the kernel level.


What the man said 

My UK TiVo has a serice number of 023[...] but with the 'patched' LBA48 kernel installed I can use drives up to 500GB 

If you have software version 7.x then you already have the LBA48 kernel officially so you don't even need the patch.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Right now you are limited to the largest HD you can go out ( or order online) and buy. A non dvd unit has space for two HDs so the limit is currently 1000GB or roughly 1300 hours.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

For S2 machines that seems to be the case. Not sure if anybody has managed to get 2x500GB drives working in an S1 yet though....


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

So since I've already upgraded my tivo with two 120s, and I have a 240-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx, and want to put in two 400gb drives, how do I go about that? The procedures that I found assume that you start with the virgin tivo drive that it came with


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You have to essentially start from square one as if you have a stock TiVo.


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

classicsat said:


> You have to essentially start from square one as if you have a stock TiVo.


But I no longer have the drive that it came with, I only have the upgraded drives


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Make a backup from the dual drive system with MFSTools include the -s and -f 9999 options in mfsbackup. with that backup you can then re-upgrade to a new larger single or dual drive you just cannot keep the recordings.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

You want the new Hinsdale HOWTO, which has a link to one of two boot CDs--the LBA 48 boot CD will recognize the larger drives.


----------

